# Pokémon go: let’s be friends!



## Sodasats20 (Jul 14, 2022)

For any of you Pokémon go players out there, here’s my code if you wanna be friends!
9662 6095 2082


----------



## Akima (Jul 16, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> For any of you Pokémon go players out there, here’s my code if you wanna be friends!
> 9662 6095 2082


I sent you a friend request


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 16, 2022)

I accepted, sent you a battle request


----------

